# Compte FB piraté d'une personne décédé ...



## Karacouz (15 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
Je sais qu'à priori cette rubrique n'est pas prévu pour les problèmes internet mais je ne trouve pas une rubrique plus appropriée ! Et je sais que vous n'êtes généralement pas simple bons connaisseurs de mac mais de l'informatique en général.

Je vais aller droit au but : 
Le compte d'une amie qui est décédée il y a deux ans a été piraté. Le compte n'est jamais passé en commémoration : on n'en n'a jamais parlé entre amis mais disons que ça passait très bien en restant un vrai compte facebook. On voulait juste avoir accès aux photos, garder nos messages avec elle, bref, garder la page telle qu'elle l'était. 
Donc la page facebook a dû rester inactive du point de vue de la connexion de l'utilisateur pendant deux ans. Quelqu'un l'a piraté, a supprimé une partie des photos, a changé son nom, a mis une photo de profil différente, une photo de couverture de notre amie, bref, le compte a été saccagé et nous avons perdu les photos ... 
Au delà du dommage moral et de la peine qu'a causé le crétin/le robot/ ou je ne sais quoi d'autre, nous voulons surtout que le compte soit au choix récupéré ou supprimé parce qu'il y a là intrusion dans la vie privée de quelqu'un qui n'est même plus là pour se défendre (je parle des messages personnels par exemple). 

Nous avons tenté de signaler que la personne se faisait passer pour quelqu'un que l'on connait mais on ne peut pas mettre son nom étant donné que c'est son compte. Bref, il y a un vide au niveau de facebook pour notre cas précis. 
Je l'ai personnellement signalé pour un motif, mais je ne me souviens plus lequel. 

On pense que le compte a peut-être été repris pour être utilisé pour devenir fan de pages, j'avais déjà entendu parler de ça mais je ne sais pas si c'est une vraie pratique des pirates.

Quelqu'un peut-il me conseiller sur la démarche à suivre pour faire au mieux ?

Merci beaucoup ...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Avril 2013)

il est toujours possible de passer par la procédure de signalisation FB de " hack"
( via le bouton prévu à cet effet sur le profil)

MAIS 
le cas standard est une personne vivante , que FB peut contacter par les  options de contact qu'ils ont en archives ( y compris les ANCIENS modes de contact indiqués par l'utilisateur légitime , avant changement eventuel par le hackeur)

le cas d'une personne décédée est pluys épineux

sauf si quelqu'un a encore acces à ses comptes email ayant servis à  configurer son profil FB

ceci dit si un compte FB fut piraté , ca s'est peut etre passé parce que le mot de passe  sur FB etait facile à deviner ( et peut etre ceux des  anciens comptes emails aussi, ceux ci ont peut etre aussi été compromis)


----------

